# Schwinn Paper Boy Bike? What is it? ITS COOL!



## azbustedvw (Nov 5, 2012)

I just scored the biggest Schwinn bike I think I have ever seen. It has serial #H53689 (Or H53869 the 8 and 6 are so similar).

What do I have? what is the best guess on year? Did it come with a carrier? A tank? It has a really long goose neck, huge fenders a springer front end with locking forks a Phantom style fender light.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 5, 2012)

Nice score with the original fork lock key, get out the wd40!
Did you pick up the Colson next to it as well?
Chris


----------



## vincev (Nov 5, 2012)

Looks like a Cycle Truck stem.


----------



## jpromo (Nov 5, 2012)

vincev said:


> Looks like a Cycle Truck stem.




I concur. You can pick up a standard Schwinn stem and sell this Cycle-Truck one to make back your investment  Even though it looks cool, I know the CT ones with nice chrome are pretty sought after.


----------



## azbustedvw (Nov 5, 2012)

OK, is the huge handle bar correct? What is this bike?


----------



## azbustedvw (Nov 5, 2012)

scrubbinrims said:


> Nice score with the original fork lock key, get out the wd40!
> Did you pick up the Colson next to it as well?
> Chris




I've had the colson steer from the rear tandem for a while. Its a '39. They didn't come with the carrier - nice "eye spy". Its in my albums. I love that thing. Rode it yesterday by myself from the rear. Need to investigate something going on in the front steering preventing the rear steer from reliably or firmly steering. Its a little wiggly in there....


----------



## jpromo (Nov 5, 2012)

azbustedvw said:


> OK, is the huge handle bar correct? What is this bike?




The handlebars are definitely period correct and are generally referred to as paperboy bars or box bars. They're not at all out of place for this bike but may not have necessarily come from the factory with them. I'd keep those for sure.


----------



## cyclebuster (Nov 5, 2012)

Dr Frankenbike, report to operating room 7, Stat.

same bars on my Columbia Newsboy, probably wald aftermarket, on as  stated a cycletruck stem. primitive sprocket apparently carved by hand. 

sure is a nice bike otherwise. wonder where the wheels came from


----------



## jpromo (Nov 6, 2012)

I'd guess early postwar--1946-47ish. It's hard to tell in the pictures but the kickstand maybe of the '46 variety to nail the date. If the leg tapers down from the top and gets skinnier towards the foot, then it was a one year only stand.

It's a bit of a frankenbike, yes, but if desired to make it correct, drop-center rims and a Schwinn chainring are easy finds.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 6, 2012)

Appears to basically be a BA-107 Schwinn. Newer saddle tho. Clean it and ride it.


----------



## azbustedvw (Nov 6, 2012)

cyclebuster said:


> Dr Frankenbike, report to operating room 7, Stat.
> 
> same bars on my Columbia Newsboy, probably wald aftermarket, on as  stated a cycletruck stem. primitive sprocket apparently carved by hand.
> 
> sure is a nice bike otherwise. wonder where the wheels came from




The wheels are stamped "Schwinn" and the paint on them matches the bike which appears to be original paint. Educate me on why you think they are not correct?


----------



## bricycle (Nov 6, 2012)

The wheels appear to be re-painted Schwinn S2's, which are fine. They originally come with a pinstripe on them. Chainwheel is from another manufacturer... no big deal. Bars probably added later.


----------



## dougfisk (Nov 6, 2012)

My calibrated eyeball tells me that has the fat lower top bar making it a 46 I guess(?)


----------



## azbustedvw (Nov 6, 2012)

Ok, what would the correct chainring look like and would it have come with a tank and carrier?


----------



## bricycle (Nov 6, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Sch...283?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item519bca199b

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SCHWINN-MEN...456?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item416db98ea0

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Sch...895?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19d6486067


----------



## cyclebuster (Nov 6, 2012)

i am positive ALL 46s and 47s should have drop center wheels, or maybe unknurled S2 late 47. those are not Drop center wheels. Even my 48s have drop centers on the ladies models. This Century i just got has drop centers. I am not downing your bike, the basics are there, but its been modified. I think those are prewar ish  cycletruck handlebars too arent they?


----------



## bricycle (Nov 6, 2012)

cyclebuster said:


> i am positive ALL 46s and 47s should have drop center wheels, or maybe unknurled S2 late 47. those are not Drop center wheels. Even my 48s have drop centers on the ladies models. This Century i just got has drop centers. I am not downing your bike, the basics are there, but its been modified. I think those are prewar ish  cycletruck handlebars too arent they?




My 1950 BA-107 had drop centers (original). I don't think anything was real "cut and dry" back then....


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 6, 2012)

*Not ALL 46 & 47's have drop centers --*



cyclebuster said:


> i am positive ALL 46s and 47s should have drop center wheels, or maybe unknurled S2 late 47. those are not Drop center wheels. Even my 48s have drop centers on the ladies models. This Century i just got has drop centers. I am not downing your bike, the basics are there, but its been modified. I think those are prewar ish  cycletruck handlebars too arent they?




I have Lobdell rims that look like the later S-2 rims on early 1940's prewar Schwinn B-6 & straightbar version bicycles as well as some on the early post war bicycles - Mens & Ladies original unrestored bicycles - some rims painted - some rims chrome plated -- depends on the options - how deluxe the bicycles were & which dealer/distributor that sold the bicycles - 

RIDE VINTAGE 

Frank


----------



## azbustedvw (Nov 6, 2012)

No hurt feeling here, just trying to learn and figure out what would have been correct!


----------



## bricycle (Nov 6, 2012)

This originally came with drop centers(1950).


----------



## bike (Nov 6, 2012)

*I once saw a SUPER like NOS b-6*

At Docs show in Cost Mesa- It had drop centers- you could tell the bike was never touched- the guy had to put s-2s on it to sell it cause all the "experts" told him it was wrong... funny,


----------



## Aerostrut (Nov 7, 2012)

A BA-107 would have had a tank and rack.  That's more like a BA-97 with optional fenderlight and springer.  Gary


----------



## azbustedvw (Nov 9, 2012)

bricycle said:


> Appears to basically be a BA-107 Schwinn. Newer saddle tho. Clean it and ride it.




Upon examining the bike it doesn't appear it came with a tank or a carrier originally. Consensus is that it is either a BA-107 or a BA-97, and that it is a 1947...

Anyone have a carrier for sale for this guy?


----------



## azbustedvw (Feb 19, 2013)

*Stolen - 1947 Schwinn BA 97 or 107 Maroon and cream with Cycle Truck stem*

My bike, pictured below was stolen Friday morning from my garage in Phoenix Arizona. Since these pics were taken I added a matching maroon and cream tank with original schwinn script on it. The bike was taken when I had the chain guard off. I just rebuilt the hubs and re-spoked it. It has WHITE schwinn typhoon heavy lugged tread tires on it. It has a state farm sticker on the rear fender and a big round red reflector. It has locking front wheel with the key in it. Paper boy bike handle bars on a cycle truck stem. Skip tooth chain was just re-conditioned. No rear carrier

If anyone finds or sees it it is very unique. Police report has been made. I will also post a link to my gallery page with the pictures on it and serial #.  Thanks for any help in recovering my bike.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 21, 2013)

*check the drop outs*

Might be early 46..or 49.. Its a big bar frame fer sure.. Deff a BA97.. Sweet. You havr the makings for a postwar autocycle! Are the drop outs thin?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 21, 2013)

*sorry bro*

Didn't chk the date... I was like, I know that bike from someplace.. Good luck!


----------



## dxmadman (Feb 21, 2013)

*Is that a tapered stand I see?*

If that's a tapered stand, I could be wrong from the picture, id look to see if the rear fender stay is a solid tube or if its a half tube. If its a solid tube you might have a 46. I can't tell if those are s2rims or reg flat rims those are later models 48 up , your crank looks columbia your seat looks like a Persons, AS pedals might be right for the model, I'd like better pics. The handle bars and stem are either cycle truck or aftermarket as mentioned before. Sweet bike.


----------



## Champy (Feb 21, 2013)

*Serial Number*

When did Schwinn stop making the Big Bar frames?  I thought post war 1940's bikes used I,J,K,A,B,C,D,E,F, and low G letters making this bike a 51.
Does anyone have proof of other letters used on post war 1940's bikes?


----------

